# Shimano Expert



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Does anyone service shimano reels near houston that is good and could be recomended? 

I used a company on the North side and I ask for new bearings and a total cleaning. I feel like all I got wash a 50.00 wash and the reel didnt cast any better using thier water vs mine.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

PM sent brotha...


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

It's hard to beat what shimano can do for you -

Most inshore reels get done for $25, and that includes the shipping back to you...

You just have to get it to them- ie: shipping

For what you paid you could of had two reels done.

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con.../index/customer_service0/Repair_Services.html

PS: you it's going to be done right, by sending to to the guys who made the reel


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I would have to disagree. There has been many reels brought to me after being sent to Shimano and I cleaned or fixed some problems that were sent back. Maybe the work load is high or an employee is not in the mood to do good work, I don't know. Now that being said, I have had good luck with them in the past so no bashing is intended. As for the cost, it is competitive with others..... And quicker turn arounds.



Muddskipper said:


> It's hard to beat what shimano can do for you -
> 
> Most inshore reels get done for $25, and that includes the shipping back to you...
> 
> ...


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I here you Pat, my question to you and any other reel repair guys would be if you had to repalce two bearing. Just two...and then had to service the reel, what would it cost?

Generally speaking the bearing run about $10 a pop. That would be $20 right there plus you labor to service the reel. Which generally runs in the $15 range.

I feel that I am ahead of the game by sending it to the mfg. Not to mention you are sending it to a comapny that you would have some recourse if something were to happen. I am not saying you don't do a good job or are credible, I am merly saying if you were to fall off the end of the world, how would I get a reel back. With Shimano I feel there is less risk.

Now if I needed somthing like a super-tune that the mfg. does not do then it's something different. I would need to send it to one of the guys that does that.

Mike paid $50 bucks to a local company, and his reel is still not right. I would be mad too


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I understand where you're coming from. I'll send you a pm on my thoughts of pricing.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Muddskipper said:


> I here you Pat, my question to you and any other reel repair guys would be if you had to repalce two bearing. Just two...and then had to service the reel, what would it cost?
> 
> Generally speaking the bearing run about $10 a pop. That would be $20 right there plus you labor to service the reel. Which generally runs in the $15 range.
> 
> ...


To be fair, were not playing in the same ball game with that statement. I understand your posistion on "less Risk" or whatever. That's where a persons reputation comes into play. BTW, you find someone to do the same job for $15 labor..you get what you pay for sir..Not bashing Shimano in any way, but you cant compare when someone spends an hour so labor vs 3 to 3 1/2.hrs
If memory serves, you didnt pay $10/ bearing for ceramic hybrids some years back.... I believe I got talked down.. Right?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

patwilson said:


> I would have to disagree. There has been many reels brought to me after being sent to Shimano and I cleaned or fixed some problems that were sent back. Maybe the work load is high or an employee is not in the mood to do good work, I don't know. Now that being said, I have had good luck with them in the past so no bashing is intended. As for the cost, it is competitive with others..... And quicker turn arounds.


Did you contact us to let us know you were not happy with the service? We can't make it right unless we know you were not happy.

People make mistakes. I am not saying this is an excuse, but our repair department sees 35,000+ reels per year. Everyone wants them right now. We have 14 techs working 5-6 days per week to try and maintain a fast turnaround time. At certain times it may be 2 weeks, others 4-6 weeks. We do stand behind our work. If you aren't happy you need to let us know and we will do everything we can to make it right.

There are times when the reels are in very poor shape and we simply cannot get them back to 100% due to the cost of the parts. Inshore reels from Texas are usually in poor shape when they arrive. We used to call them the Texas Surprise. They looked amazing on the outside, and then you opened the reel to find a casting of the side plate made out of salt. Typically rusted bearings, corroded frames, etc.

I really don't think Dip or Matt will just disappear. I can see them getting to drunk on Crown to work one day, but they will still be there :tongue: If they decided to stop working on reels I'm sure they would post that and refuse any business. Now there is a small chance of Alien abduction, trampled by a Sasquatch or eaten by a Chupacabra. Those are slim chances but these species are all attracted to the alcohol that leeches from their sweat glands on hot days. Maybe only send the reels in during the winter months to further reduce the chances of death or abduction by mythical creatures.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> I really don't think Dip or Matt will just disappear. I can see them getting to drunk on Crown to work one day, but they will still be there :tongue: If they decided to stop working on reels I'm sure they would post that and refuse any business. Now there is a small chance of Alien abduction, trampled by a Sasquatch or eaten by a Chupacabra. Those are slim chances but these species are all attracted to the alcohol that leeches from their sweat glands on hot days. Maybe only send the reels in during the winter months to further reduce the chances of death or abduction by mythical creatures.


 Oooh! oooh! I vote for eaten by Chupacabra! Never seen one of those. Be Kinda cool..LMAO!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Thanks Bantam*

We,re talking about 2 great guys really 3 .That have pulled many of us guys out of a bind by there troubleshooting on line..They could have said send it in and I will fix..The world would be a better place if we had more people like Dip,Matt & Bantam THX ...cva34


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

cva34 said:


> We,re talking about 2 great guys really 3 .That have pulled many of us guys out of a bind by there troubleshooting on line..They could have said send it in and I will fix..The world would be a better place if we had more people like Dip,Matt & Bantam THX ...cva34


x2 cannot be said often or enough....THANK YOU for what you do


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dipsay said:


> Oooh! oooh! I vote for eaten by Chupacabra! Never seen one of those. Be Kinda cool..LMAO!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


Wait...so you are saying you have seen aliens and Bigfoot? Dude that must have been a special bottle of Crown :tongue:


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> I really don't think Dip or Matt will just disappear. I can see them getting to drunk on Crown to work one day, but they will still be there :tongue:


lol... I haven't missed a day of work in over 3 years and I can't remember the last time I was drunk but Chupacabra.... that's a definite possibility.... I've seen some stuff mannnnnn... and some things bro :ac550:


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> Wait...so you are saying you have seen aliens and Bigfoot? Dude that must have been a special bottle of Crown :tongue:


 Was married to bigfoot (ex) and saw some mowing neighbors grass last week..Does that count? In case you wanted to know it was a bottle of Crown Black..LMAO!:brew2:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I dated a Succubus once. That was the extent of my dealings with mythical creatures, in this case it happened to be a demon. Maybe I need to grab a bottle of the Black and see what I can see. 

Matt I think chupacabras are mostly nocturnal. If you do see one it may be too late.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Your best guide in selecting a repair source is that people don't keep their outstanding reputations by doing shoddy work.

Charles


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*Dingo*

A Dingo got mine.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I will advise you to stay away from Australia next time. There are no dingos here in the US thankfully.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

knuttdeep said:


> A Dingo got mine.


The dingo ate your baybeh?


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

MattK said:


> The dingo ate your baybeh?


Ha!!! You're aging yourself there! (likely the same as mine!)


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Shimano customer service is top notch. Ive had problems with rods and reels and its always been handled appropriately. I wont even touch anything that doesnt say Shimano on it. My favorite story is when I sent a broken crucial in and 5 days later received 2 brand new crucials in the mail. WOW.


----------



## FishingMama (Jan 4, 2013)

Capt Mac uses Susie at Reel Inn on Goo Hole Rd., Cave, TX. phone 281-383-3205. She and her husband have done about 20 to 30 reels for us and does an EXCELLENT job! UPS them to her and she UPS's them back to you. We tell her to make them new & we only have to do it once.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

FishingMama said:


> Capt Mac uses Susie at Reel Inn on Goo Hole Rd., Cave, TX. phone 281-383-3205. She and her husband have done about 20 to 30 reels for us and does an EXCELLENT job! UPS them to her and she UPS's them back to you. We tell her to make them new & we only have to do it once.


x2 ^^^ Good people .... Thumbs up to FishingMama ... However that is COVE, TX not cave it happens to the best of us:spineyes:


----------

